# λειτουργία των παθητικών μορφών του «σημαίνω»



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σας!

Πρώτη ερώτηση:
Τι σημαίνουν οι εξής παθητικές μορφές του «σημαίνω»; Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται;

σημαίνεται, σημαίνονται

σημανθεί, σημανθούν

Δεύτερη ερώτηση:
Επιτρέπεται η μορφή «σημασμένος»; Στην θετική περίπτωση: σημαίνει το ίδιο με «σεσημασμένος»;


----------



## sotos

διαφορετικός said:


> σημαίνεται, σημαίνονται
> 
> σημανθεί, σημανθούν


στην καθαρεύουσα  για περιπτώσεις "μαρκαρίσματος" ή "σταμπαρίσματος"  κάποιου αντικειμένου. π.χ. "_Στο ακόλουθο κείμενο τα λάθη σημαίνονται με κόκκινο_". Ίσως και "_το έγγραφο πρέπει να σημανθεί δεόντως με τη σφραγίδα του Υπουργείου_". Παλαιομοδίτικες εκφράσεις.  Παλαιότερα υπήρχε η λέξη "_χαρτοσημαίνω_", "_κεχαρτοσημασμένο_" κτλ. δηλαδή "κολλάω χαρτόσημο" (fiscal stamp).   Συνηθέστερη η παθητική του "σημαίνω"   με την πρόθεση "επι-". Υπάρχουν και ειδικές χρήσεις παθητικών μορφών, όπως "σημαινόμενο" (γλωσσολογία, σημειολογία). 



> Επιτρέπεται η μορφή «σημασμένος»; Στην θετική περίπτωση: σημαίνει το ίδιο με «σεσημασμένος»;


Μάλλον όχι. Είναι καθαρεύουσα και το σωστό είναι "σεσημασμένος".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, sotos.

Αν την κατάλαβα σωστά, οι παθητικές μορφές του «σημαίνω» έχουν σαφώς διαφορετική σημασία από τις ενεργητικές. Και όλες είναι καθαρεύουσα.


----------



## sotos

διαφορετικός said:


> Αν την κατάλαβα σωστά, οι παθητικές μορφές του «σημαίνω» έχουν σαφώς διαφορετική σημασία από τις ενεργητικές.


Όχι ακριβώς. Βέβαια, η κύρια σημασία του "σημαίνω" είναι "εννοώ (to mean)", αλλά έχει και την έννοια του "επι-σημαίνω" (σημειώνω, μαρκάρω, > semaphore). Π.χ. "(επι)σημαίνω με κόκκινο τα λάθη" > "τα λάθη σημαίνονται με κόκκινο". "Σημαίνω συναγερμό" - "σημάνθηκε συναγερμός". 



> Και όλες είναι καθαρεύουσα.


 Το σημαίνω (=to mean) είναι και δημοτική. Τα άλλα συνήθως θεωρούνται καθαρεύουσα, ιδίως η παθητική. Για παράδειγμα, το "σημαίνω συναγερμό" το λέμε και στη δημοτική. Αλλά αντί για "σημάνθηκε συναγερμός", στη δημοτική λέμε "σήμανε συναγερμός".


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> Και όλες είναι καθαρεύουσα.


Εδώ εννόησα «όλες παθητικές μορφές του σημαίνω είναι καθαρεύουσα». Αυτό είναι σωστό;



sotos said:


> αλλά έχει και την έννοια του "επι-σημαίνω"


Αλλά μόνο στη καθαρεύουσα; Το υποθέτω γιατί αυτή η έννοια δεν υπάρχει στον ορισμό στον εξής σύνδεσμο:

Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής

Μόνο περιέχει κάτι όμοιο, δηλαδή «II. για ορισμένα ηχητικά όργανα με τον ήχο των οποίων αναγγέλλεται κτ.». Αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει το εξής παράδειγμα:


sotos said:


> το "σημαίνω συναγερμό" το λέμε και στη δημοτική


----------



## διαφορετικός

sotos said:


> Το σημαίνω (=to mean) είναι και δημοτική. Τα άλλα συνήθως θεωρούνται καθαρεύουσα


Εννόησες «Οι άλλες έννοιες»;


----------



## sotos

διαφορετικός said:


> Εδώ εννόησα «όλες παθητικές μορφές του σημαίνω είναι καθαρεύουσα». Αυτό είναι σωστό;


Σχεδόν. Όταν λέω "καθαρεύουσα" εννοώ μια μορφή παλαιά και επιτηδευμένη (λογία). Η αλήθεια όμως είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει σαφής διαχωρισμός μεταξύ καθαρεύουσας και δημοτικής. Στη δημοτική μπορεί να συναντήσεις μερικές φορές το "σημαίνεται", όπως "_σημάνθηκε το μονοπάτι_" (Ψιανά: Καθαρίστηκε και σημάνθηκε το μονοπάτι για το Κτίσμα ). Κάποιες χρήσεις στη δημοτική είναι αδέξιες και καλύτερα να μη γίνονται. Π.χ. εδώ λέει " _Έτσι *σημάνθηκε* και η έναρξη της προετοιμασίας για τον αγώνα της Κυριακής (7/9) με τη Ρουμανία ..._ " (Έξι γκολ ο Σάμαρης στην «πρώτη» του Ρανιέρι (vds+pics) ) αλλά δεν ακούγεται καλό.  Δεν κατάλαβα τί ακριβώς εννοεί. Καλύτερα "σήμανε".



> Αλλά μόνο στη καθαρεύουσα; Το υποθέτω γιατί αυτή η έννοια δεν υπάρχει στον ορισμό στον εξής σύνδεσμο:
> 
> Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής


 Σωστά. Στη δημοτική είναι σπάνια η χρήση της λέξης.



> «II. για ορισμένα ηχητικά όργανα με τον ήχο των οποίων αναγγέλλεται κτ.». Αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνει το εξής παράδειγμα:


 Σωστά. Αλλά εδώ μιλάει για ενεργητική φωνή. Δεν είναι ακριβώς "μουσικά όργανα" αλλά κάποια ηχητικά σήματα. π.χ. η σάλπιγγα "σημαίνει" (ή σαλπίζει) όταν πρόκειται για στρατιωτική ή παρόμοια χρήση. Όταν όμως είναι σε μια ορχήστρα, η σάλπιγγα δεν σημαίνει αλλά "παίζει". Η καμπάνα "σημαίνει" ή "χτυπάει" αλλά δεν "παίζει". Η μικρή καμπάνα λέγεται και "σήμαντρο".  Ο συναγερμός "σημαίνει",  όπως είπα και πριν.

Αυτά για τη σημασιολογία του σημαίνω και σημαίνομαι.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ ξανά, sotos.



sotos said:


> Στη δημοτική μπορεί να συναντήσεις μερικές φορές το "σημαίνεται", όπως "_σημάνθηκε το μονοπάτι_" [...] Κάποιες χρήσεις στη δημοτική είναι αδέξιες [...]


Δηλαδή στη δημοτική το «σημαίνω» / «σημαίνομαι» χρησιμοποιείται ...

... ουσιαστικά για τις σημασίας «εννοώ», «ταυτίζομαι» και «αναγγέλλω ακουστικά», μόνο στην ενεργητική
... σπάνια για τη σημασία «επισημαίνω», συχνά (πάντα / τις περισσότερες φορές; ) στην παθητική


----------



## διαφορετικός

Δεν καταλαβαίνω η εξής έκφραση:

«Τίποτε απ' όσα λέγονται δεν σημαίνεται, » (πηγή: Σε κατάσταση πολιορκίας... | Kathimerini )

Για ποια σημασία του «σημαίνομαι» πρόκειται εδώ;


----------



## sotos

διαφορετικός said:


> Δηλαδή στη δημοτική το «σημαίνω» / «σημαίνομαι» χρησιμοποιείται ...
> 
> ... ουσιαστικά για τις σημασίας «εννοώ», «ταυτίζομαι» και «αναγγέλλω ακουστικά», μόνο στην ενεργητική
> ... σπάνια για τη σημασία «επισημαίνω», συχνά (πάντα / τις περισσότερες φορές; ) στην παθητική


 Ναι, αν θέλεις έναν γενικό κανόνα.


----------



## sotos

διαφορετικός said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω η εξής έκφραση:
> 
> «Τίποτε απ' όσα λέγονται δεν σημαίνεται, » (πηγή: Σε κατάσταση πολιορκίας... | Kathimerini )
> 
> Για ποια σημασία του «σημαίνομαι» πρόκειται εδώ;


Σαχλαμάρες. Είναι μια προσπάθεια του (ανώνυμου) αρθρογράφου να φανεί κουλτουριάρης, χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια επίφαση σημειολογίας (semantics). Προφανώς εννοεί ότι "τίποτε απ' όσα λέγονται δεν έχει περιεχόμενο". Δεν θα έγραφα τέτοια ανοησία.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, sotos. Επί την ευκαιρία: είμαι ανοιχτός σε συμβουλές άλλης εφημερίδας ή άλλου αναγνώσματος για τις μικρές γλωσσικές έρευνές μου.


----------



## Grevena

διαφορετικός said:


> Ευχαριστώ, sotos. Επί την ευκαιρία: είμαι ανοιχτός σε συμβουλές άλλης εφημερίδας ή άλλου αναγνώσματος για τις μικρές γλωσσικές έρευνές μου.



Τώρα φίλε μου κατάλαβες... τι είναι ο "κουλτουριάρης"; Γιατί προφανώς είσαι ξένος, σωστά;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Κανένα πρόβλημα, Grevena.


----------

